# ارجو الافاده بخصوصupdates of ISO9001 & ISO TS 16949



## محمد البنان (2 يونيو 2009)

ارجو الافادة بخصوص التعديل اللذي تم علي iso9001 & iso ts 16949 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابراهيم الكابساوى (3 يونيو 2009)

اخى العزيز 
مرفق اليك اخر تحديث للمواصفة 9001/2008 باللغة الانجليزية
فى وجود اى استفسار لا تتردد فى المراسلة
:16::16::16::16::16:


----------



## book123 (5 يونيو 2009)

ارجو التكرم من سيادتكم بافادتى عن وجود iso ts 16949 iso لديكم 
اذا كانت موجودة اعرضوها 
مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى لكم


----------



## محمد البنان (6 يونيو 2009)

الف الف شكر علي المساعدة


----------



## ابراهيم الكابساوى (6 يونيو 2009)

*iso 16949*

تم تحميل ملف خاص بنبذة صغيرة عن iso 16949 
عند مجود اى معلومات اضافية سيتم رفعها على الموقع
:15::15::15:​


----------



## ELGAMAL (2 مايو 2010)

*الف الف شكر علي المساعدة*


----------

